# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Logo - shperblim.

## skender76

Pershendetje!

Duhet te krijoj nje logo vetem me germat LDS.
Esht per nje kompani e sapo krijuar ne fushen e reklamave elektronike (ledwall).
Shkronjat LDS mundsisht te jene te lidhura me njera tjetren, simetri, dhe ngjyre blu.

Shperblim ne € me 2 zero (jo me shume), shifra varet nga niveli/arritja e logos. 

Ju lutem jo kopjime, sepse me pas logoja do regjistrohet.

----------

SERAFIM DILO (16-01-2018)

----------


## skender76

O popull pertac!!  :ngerdheshje: 

Mir ka then dr. Berisha: Ne Shqiperi pune ka, por mungojne profesioniste.

----------


## Neteorm

100 € wester union ose money gram !

----------


## Neteorm

Hidhi nje sy kësaj..

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## skender76

> Hidhi nje sy kësaj..


Idea me pelqen, por esht pak e nderlikume. nese mundesh ta thjeshotsh pak dhe ti japesh me shume personalitet.

----------


## skender76

> 


Karakteri i shkronjave esht interesant. Motivet pas shkronjave jane te teperta.

----------


## Deni_Boy

Me jep nje email qe ti nise disa logo aty.

Dhe kete pune po e bej free.

Kalofsh mire

----------


## skender76

Mirmbrema.
Logon e kemi perfundu. 

Fjala esht fjale. 
Edhe se esht shume larg me idet e Lazo dhe Deni_Boy, kam deshire t'ju nis nga 50,00€ secilit. Nese mundeni me nisni ne privat te dhenat. 

Flm.

----------


## skender76

Kjo esht logoja e perfunduar.
Thjesht kam fshire emrin e kompanise qe ndodhet ndermjet LDS dhe tringyreshit.

----------

*Neteorm* (27-03-2019),SERAFIM DILO (27-03-2019)

----------


## Neteorm

Nese nuk je i bindur tek ajo logo, mund te realizojme dicka tjeter..

----------


## eloysingh

Idea me pelqen

----------

